# Website monitoring tools



## Baileyjustin (May 14, 2014)

Is there any server monitoring software somebody can recommend to me for Windows? I'm pretty new at this sort of stuff.
I have been using this monitoring software from a site called *Monitance* for my home set up and it works well so far. It's really easy to use and set up. I like that they send me an email or text message if something were to happen to my website. I wanted some other opinions before I decide to upgrade from the free version.

Anyone else have any feedback about monitoring software?

Thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What type of servers do you want to monitor, and are you using Windows or *nix servers?


----------



## Baileyjustin (May 14, 2014)

File servers and windows.


----------



## barryherne (Jun 3, 2013)

Try the software Anturis that is a cloud-based one and easy to use exactly for inexperienced users.You will be able to monitor servers, mail servers, databases etc


----------



## Baileyjustin (May 14, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------

